# Please help Frank!!



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for any help Hastatus!


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

That's a piraya. 100%


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...piraya.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yup...piraya.


Thanks Jeff! Your word is as good as Franks, my only reason for questioning is the coloration does not extend above the lateral line and I do not see the tufted adipose!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

When these fish are dark...it is harder to see the "flames"....but if you look close you will see some color stripes that run past the lateral line. You can see the clear eye in the picture from a distance. The picture where you can see the adipose fin is too far away to see if it is rayed. That feature of these fish has always been difficult for me to see unless in person....and even then it can be hard to spot.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Told ya dude


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Told ya dude


LOL smart ass! Thnx Trig!


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

nice looking fish!


----------

